# vivarium background



## bluest170 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi
wondered if anyone knew of the best thing to use to stick a background in a vivarium. Was going to try double sided sticky tape but not sure if this will last with the temperature inside.
many thanks


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Liquid nails/ no more nails.


----------



## np247921 (Aug 26, 2009)

i used heavy duty double sided carpet tape, very very sticky so you only get 1 go sticking the background on!


----------



## bluest170 (Nov 3, 2009)

that's great many thanks


----------

